# Good bars/clubs in CBD and higher Sukhumvit area



## Globo (Nov 26, 2009)

I am new in Bangkok and am looking for bars and clubs in CBD or the higher Sukhumvit area (somewhere between Phromphong and Ekkamai) where I will find no or only very few tourists and working girls but instead an interesting mix of expats and locals. Some good live music, excellent cocktails and a decent wine list would be great. Am I demanding too much for Bangkok or can you provide some suggestions????


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Globo said:


> I am new in Bangkok and am looking for bars and clubs in CBD or the higher Sukhumvit area (somewhere between Phromphong and Ekkamai) where I will find no or only very few tourists and working girls but instead an interesting mix of expats and locals. Some good live music, excellent cocktails and a decent wine list would be great. Am I demanding too much for Bangkok or can you provide some suggestions????


I suggest that the deafening silence is your answer. I don't think that would exist in the way you describe in that area.


----------



## Globo (Nov 26, 2009)

happy bunny said:


> I suggest that the deafening silence is your answer. I don't think that would exist in the way you describe in that area.


Any suggestions in other areas that mach my requirements?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Globo said:


> Any suggestions in other areas that mach my requirements?


I am not sure that all those things will be in one place. Wine is going to be a problem probably because it is expensive compared to other drinks, but hotels have it.
The top hotels will have the wine and maybe a bar where you can meet people for a chat, but they will be tourists or business people.
To be honest I go to Soi Cowboy to chat. I take my wife with me so the girls leave me alone, I sit outside watching the sights and get to chat to plenty of ex pats because a large proportion of them are not tourists also they like to chat there too. The Dutch bar on Soi Cowboy is a great place to chat and they have good food. I never found the same at Patpong or Nana
Around the corner on Soi 23 is a chippy where you will meet ex pats.
Soi 20 opposite the large hotel whos name I forgot is good in the German restraunt there for beer.
The London Pub at Soi 33 is good for food and meeting British families and such especially on a quiz night.
Otherwise actually if you go a long way from BKK to places like Songkhla, Udon Thani, Khon Kean you will meet long term ex pats at a farrang bar and if it is conversation you want you can arrive for breakfast and get wheeled home at midnight. Its great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Of course you've not even heard of the Beer Garden in soi 7, have you HB?!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Of course you've not even heard of the Beer Garden in soi 7, have you HB?!


I discounted the beer garden because it is full of girls who are pretending not to be bar girls and he didn’t want to be pestered. I drink there every time I meet up with the guys I used to work with. Also after a few visits and smiling at the girls – some of whom are gorgeous I must say – you can find your bar bill padded through the roof.


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

During the few visits to BKK I never really got far  Still, for the music The Saxophone at Victory Monument made a good impression on me.

JJK


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

jjk said:


> During the few visits to BKK I never really got far  Still, for the music The Saxophone at Victory Monument made a good impression on me.
> 
> JJK


Oh I forgot if you like heavy metal the Rock Pub near the Sky train (BTS) Ratchathewi station. Take ear plugs, you can't chat but the music is mostly well played.


----------

